# knitting triangle shawls on knitting machine



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you make triangle shawls on a knitting machine? Say on a SK280. Also how do you make your machine a double bed? I am new to this and have some questions before I make final decision on buying a machine.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can make a triangle shawl on a machine, but you need a ribber to make a machine a double bed one.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I just made a triangle shawl on my bulky. It was super easy and quick...no pattern, just the yarn texture to make it interesting.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.northtipton.com/triangle_shawl_with_fringe.htm Here is a pattern.  Ann


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Feather said:


> Can you make triangle shawls on a knitting machine? Say on a SK280. Also how do you make your machine a double bed? I am new to this and have some questions before I make final decision on buying a machine.


I've used these instructions successfully on my standard machine, just by increasing the number of needles. I've even made shawls in machine lace using this pattern; the challenge is doing the ravel cord short row technique, as you cannot put needles in hold when knitting lace. It is doable!

http://www.bivens.ca/easy_shawl_pattern.htm

Similar to the northtipton instructions.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I am sure I will find them useful.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

I have a question about shawls too. I was thinking of making a shawl on my standard SK360. I wanted to either start with 3 stitches in the middle, and increase 1 to 2 stitches on each side, and work my way up to the full bed of needles, with some hand manipulation lace work near the top. Or, e wrap all 200 needles, and work the other way casting off until I had 3 stitches. Is one way better than the other? I know my shawl wouldn't be as long, but I think it would be cute in a sock yarn. However, since I'm a newie, what do I know?!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

MegsyStylish said:


> I've used these instructions successfully on my standard machine, just by increasing the number of needles. I've even made shawls in machine lace using this pattern; the challenge is doing the ravel cord short row technique, as you cannot put needles in hold when knitting lace. It is doable!
> 
> http://www.bivens.ca/easy_shawl_pattern.htm
> 
> Similar to the northtipton instructions.


This is gorgeous - I can't even imagine doing this on my machine!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are easy. All you are doing is starting from one side of your machine and increasing every other row on one side. When you get to the other side of the bed, you have created 1/2 of your triangle. You will then begin decreasing , (if you started on the left and ended on the right, then you will start on the right and end on the left). You will probably end with the same number of stitches you started with.


----------

